# Could Iverson Be Going To Charlotte?



## USSKittyHawk

> With Allen Iverson becoming an unrestricted free agent this summer, there are some who think he and Larry Brown, who coached the 10-time all-star in Philadelphia, will reunite in Charlotte, where Brown now coaches the Bobcats.
> 
> 
> "I don't want to get into that now, what happens to us in the draft or free agency," Brown said.
> 
> "I know at this stage in Allen's career, that has to be paramount on his mind," Brown said.
> "Anybody who feels they're close, I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of people step up. I know a lot of players have a lot of respect for him, so we'll see."


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/features/rumors


----------



## nutmeged3

I'm sure Larry could make it could work but no thanks. Only way we get Iverson is by losing Felton and I'd rather keep our balanced offense then turn into a one man show. Diaw would be useless if we brought in A.I., only way he operates well is with the ball in his hands and I'd rather see how well this team grows together. Add an all star to this team and let them adjust and were going to be dangerous


----------



## Diable

Raymond has been a better player than AI has been this year....It's not even close.You can talk all you want about him not fitting in up in Motown,but then we're supposed to change everything around so that he fits in here.He's just not that guy any more.It would be nice to have someone the refs didn't think was a third class illegal alien sex offender,but as soon as you put him in that butt ugly uniform he'd probably get thrown out of the superstar bs call guild.

We need someone who can produce numbers for us,but they have to fit in with the team.Actually if we have this roster together all next season we should make the playoffs.The thing to do is to get Raymond to sign a reasonable contract and then add someone who can produce at the two or the five.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

both Felton and DJ are better PGs, Iverson is not worth the money and playing minutes and would leave a huge gap in the defense


----------



## HKF

Let's hope not. Why would you bring in Iverson if he doesn't want to fit in? Why would you change your entire team to suit him? The Finals was in 2001. Eight years ago. It's time to move on.


----------



## nutmeged3

No kidding, this start me or I'll retire demand is rediculous. Go ahead and enjoy retirement then big boy. Question is whether or not Johnson is going to risk our future by trying to increase jersey sales and gain fan support by getting that "star power" if you can classify A.I. in that regard anymore. Economy has to be taking a toll on his mind because this team has done nothing but lose him money since he got here an A.I. could potentially fix that. I could see MJ's ******* (congrats on hall of fame though haha) being all for it so please SOMEBODY in our FO keep us away from this


----------



## HKF

I hope not. The thing is, if the Bobcats just get another shooting guard via the draft/free agency (to backup Raja Bell) they can go into the season intact and be a playoff team. I truly believe if they don't tinker anymore, they can be fighting with Atlanta, Miami, Philadelphia for that 4-7 seed. Boston is also on the way down as well. Bobcats are right there, even if they miss the playoffs this year. Just stay the course. Keep Felton, but as him to take the QO if possible. Giving him a contract year incentive should push the team over the top.


----------



## Diable

I'm hopeful that bobby boy finds someone who can relieve him of his burdensome nba team.I feel sorry for him that the league bungholed him with an outrageous franchise fee and then saddled him with rules that made it impossible for him to quickly field a competitive team...but the man has been a terrible owner and it's time for him to cut his losses and go back to tv and real estate.MJ can afford to buy him out.I don't think much more of him,but at least you know that Mr Jordan cares about winning.He might not be the world's greatest GM and he might be sort of busy being MJ,but he wants to win.I just don't believe Bob Johnson knows his *** from a basketball team,and he hasn't done much except give us some incredibly lame marketting campaigns to this point.


----------



## Zuca

Larry Brown: "I could coach Iverson again"
http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/59629/20090606/brown_i_could_coach_iverson_again/

I don't think he is a good fit for this team now. It's better to keep Felton while trying to add some valuable pieces to the mix with the draft and some free agent sign.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

I don't think AI would take the MLE - he'll want a sign and trade.

I could see them drafting Hansbrough at #12 and late in the offseason, trading Boris Diaw for a re-signed Iverson.

PG: Raymond Felton...D.J. Augustin
SG: Allen Iverson...Raja Bell
SF: Gerald Wallace...Vladimir Radmanovic
PF: Emeka Okafor...Tyler Hansbrough
C: DeSagana Diop...Nazr Mohammed...Alexis Ajinca

Diaw would probably fit pretty well on the new Pistons squad with Stuckey, Hamilton, Prince and possibly Millsap/Boozer and Lee.


----------



## Diable

Boris Diaw is also a better player than AI at this point,no he's a vastly superior player.In fact he's probably the best player on our team right now.You'd have to be braindead to trade him for Iverson.He's the exact opposite of Iverson,a guy who quietly helps your team win.Iverson loudly helps you lose right now.

If Iverson doesn't want to take the MLE he probably won't play any longer.Until he proves otherwise that's his value at this point.


----------

